# Major League Baseball Players Starting to opt out of or skip this season



## WhatInThe (Jun 30, 2020)

Several major league baseball players are beginning to opt out of or skip this season for virus related concerns.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/ml...-players-to-decide-to-skip-season/ar-BB167OzU

I guess millionaires won't miss a year's pay.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2020)

No need to take up donations for them, then.


----------



## DaveA (Jul 1, 2020)

If I was an established player, I'd choose to opt out.  It is a tough break for a young kid, just about to make the Big Time this year, but there's always the guy down the road who works for regular wages and his factory shut down.  He's a lot further up Sh#ts Creek than any of the ball players.


----------

